# Windshield Fogging



## tmwr1 (Apr 12, 2005)

It's been a while since I've last posted, but you folks did such a great job of answering my last question, I thought I'd pass this your way to see if this is normal or what.

For the past couple of years, my wife has been driving a Nissan Maxima '02. She just told me that whenever it gets cool outside, and she gets into the vehicle after it's been sitting (even a short period of time) her windshield immediately fogs up on starting the vehicle. Apparently, she has to wait a bit for the fan to clear it off, and sometimes she will drive with the windows down to assist with air circulation. She claims this is the way the vehicle has been since the day she bought it (used).

I'm not aware of any water leaks in her vehicle that would put a lot of moisture in the cabin, and neither is she. She has tried starting the vehicle with cold air and warm air on the windshield, and either way it fogs up.

Is this normal for a Maxima? Are the rest of you people experiencing this symptom on cool or cold days, or is there something wrong? I wouldn't rule out that maybe there's something shes doing wrong in the way she manages her climate controls, but truthfully, I've never had this type of problem with the vehicle I'm driving, and I really don't do anything special in the way I use it.

Sort of reminds me of the 1967 VW bug I use to drive in high-school - always had to have a towel handy to wipe off the windshield, as those things would fog up all the time, anytime. 

I'm having a hard time believing this would be normal for an '02 Nissan.

Got any ideas?


----------



## regent (Oct 3, 2004)

the owners manual for my 2002 says 'if the windows fog check the cabin filter maybe dirty"


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

check your coolant. If it keeps going low and no leaks in the engine area, it may be the heater core?


----------

